# how long do you soak bog wood for?



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

how long do you soak bog wood for?

im soooooooooo bored cause i have 3 lovely bits that have been soaking for 2 weeks.

thank you very much


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

lol till they stop floating generally.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> lol till they stop floating generally.


but is there not die(colored stuff) that comes off


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

connor 1213 said:


> but is there not die(colored stuff) that comes off


I couldn't possibly tell you lol


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

It depends on the fish you are keeping tbh, the dies are called tannins and they dont do any harm to fish but alot of people dont like them because they make the water look dirty, i soaked some sumatran wood for 3 days and its fine now, 2 weeks should be ok for bogwood but if you keep up with water changes then the tannins will no be noticable


----------



## reptile boy (Apr 7, 2009)

dan51 said:


> It depends on the fish you are keeping tbh, the dies are called tannins and they dont do any harm to fish but alot of people dont like them because they make the water look dirty, i soaked some sumatran wood for 3 days and its fine now, 2 weeks should be ok for bogwood but if you keep up with water changes then the tannins will no be noticable


i agree i used to soak myn for around 3days and thn put it straight in yes the water goes a bit brown but myn soon cleared up in amatter of days


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanx all the wood is it along beside some lovely new fish:2thumb::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

If you're soaking the bogwood in a bucket, you should change the water every morning, adding fresh hot water to help leach out the tannins quicker. 

I put my bogwood through the dishwasher first - on a power cycle with NO detergent. That got rid of the majority of tannins but I did find that it still discoloured the water for a couple of weeks afterwards but I quite like the effect. : victory:


----------

